
“Just Switch to Linux” Is the Loser’s Game - ohjeez
https://boilingsteam.com/the-switching-nonsense/
======
ziddoap
How to get a glass of water in 24 steps:

1\. Be aware water exists.

2\. Be aware water exists in pipes that connect to your house.

3\. Be aware that your house has taps which can turn on water.

4\. Be aware that the water that comes out of the taps is drinkable.

5\. Be aware that the drinkable water that comes out of your taps can be put
in a carrying device called a cup.

6\. Be aware that cups exist.

...

In all seriousness, I think this raises some really valid points. But breaking
down fairly mundane tasks into a thousand steps is misleading. Going from
"just switch" to "follow these 24 steps to switch"... Both are taking the
extreme position.

Of course you need to be aware that Linux exists, before you install Linux. I
don't think that needs to be said?

Of course you need to be aware that you can switch OS's, before you switch
your OS.

Step 22 is pretty valid regardless of OS.

Etc, etc.

